# FET in Wales fertility cardiff



## Caca2012 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anyone has payed for a FET in Wales fertility? 

We were lucky to have a successful ICSI cycle in 2014 and have a beautiful baby girl.

We have 4  Frosties, not sure how it works?

Thanks

Caca2012


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

I am not sure if it has changed, but when I phoned about 2 years ago to ask what the waiting  time was for a self funding cycle I got  told very bluntly that they didn't take self funding patients.  We had a sample stored so arranged with Wales Fertility Institute and crgw to transfer it.  As the clinics are close we hired a dry shipper from crgw (no charge) and did the transfer ourselves.  I would give WFI a call and ask them.  If they don't you should be able to arrange a transfer to either LWC Cardiff or CRGW Llantrisant.


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Caca, I'm about to undergo my first treatment at wfi and when we went in for treatment planning they told us they would store any frosties for 10 years and we could pay to have them transferred should we get lucky with the fresh cycle and want to use them for a sibling. I think the figure was around £700 per frostie transferred.


----------



## Caca2012 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks guys I'll give them a ring.

Lucieloos  good luck with your treatment, I have everything crossed for you!

Xxxx


----------



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks caca


----------

